# 9 Things You Should Always Have in Your Car



## Qman (Sep 10, 2016)

*Ac not working*

My 2013 Cruze has a message that the AC has been turned off due to engine high temp. The temp gage reads cold. This message comes up when I first start the engine. The fun runs all the time.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Qman said:


> My 2013 Cruze has a message that the AC has been turned off due to engine high temp. The temp gage reads cold. This message comes up when I first start the engine. The fun runs all the time.


Hey welcome to the forum! It looks like you posted this question in an existing, but unrelated thread. You should go here Gen1 Powertrain Then click on the type of engine you have. Once you're there, click "create thread" at the top of the page. Then post your issue there.


----------

